# Frighteners Entertainment website:



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm curious if everyone can access the site quickly and everything loads fast.

On occasion the site bogs down when I bring it up and wondering if anyone else has had any issues.

Any help would be very appreciated!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It loaded in 5 to 10 seconds. I have your page cached though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> It loaded in 5 to 10 seconds. I have your page cached though


 DSL for you?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I had no problems everything seemed normal. The only thing was when I scrolled over the catagories some pictures didn't change fast but I'm not sure if that's a big problem.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> I had no problems everything seemed normal. The only thing was when I scrolled over the catagories some pictures didn't change fast but I'm not sure if that's a big problem.


Some of the graphics might be a little big. DSL for you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Seemed fine for me ,FE.
I have DSL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Your site has always loaded slowly for me. DSL, and now Fios.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Your site has always loaded slowly for me. DSL, and now Fios.


How slow?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Site loads just a wee bit slow the first time... But after I closed it and opened it again, it loaded just fine... I have DSL too... Only thing I noticed is the link for contacts is no longer on your page... Don't know if that was on purpose or accidental...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to re-do those pages.
I have some red tape to cut through.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

seconds for me and I dont have yours cashed... im here at work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple of minutes for me, but then I am on dial up (5kps).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So far it's been limited to just Z and myself...weird!

I appreciate the input!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Loaded lickety split for me no prob. DSL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

No probs, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

There's got to be a restriction (in my browser) or something that I'm missing?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

security settings?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

no problem here..........comcast


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I need to look into this...restrictions on my own site...LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Same thing here. At work it won't load up at all because it has it listed as spam or something like that.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I can access it fine using IE, Firefox & Opera browsers. I haven't tried Safari though. Funny thing though, the proxy server at work blocks it b/c its filtered as a porn site


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Psyko, How come your server knows Jeff so well?
Jeff, Your site came up fast as a bunny rabbit for me. DSL


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Your site loaded fine for me FE and as far as memory serves it always has. I have Fios; it was up before I finished counting one one-thousand.*


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Pics load a little slow for me using Firefox 2.0 on cable. Took abut 4-5 seconds for some gifs and pics.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Plenty fast for me also FE...I use IE with DSL...like your theme song


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input.
Looks like I need to work on some of the graphics.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

for the most part it loads at a decent speed for me.....heck...u got lots of stuff on there like all the different items and the mouse over images on them. Works fine for me, no complaints on the speed of loading on it from me.
good job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

No problems here. {IE and DSL}


----------

